# One lure~Two bass species~Same time!



## G3 Bassman (Jul 2, 2007)

Now this is a rarity. I was tossing my favorite topwater, a Rico, when I managed to catch 2 different species of bass at the same time. The smaller one is a spotted bass while the larger one is a largemouth. This was done back in March while canoeing down the Merced River in Central CA. We had just beached the canoes for a quick lunch break and tossing across the river into an eddy when they both hit about the same time.


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2007)

Always wanted to try a Rico popper. Topwater poppers have to be one of my favorite techniques. I might just have to pull the trigger and get one.


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 2, 2007)

I won this Rico at a local bass club monthly dinner door prize drawing. I didn't realize the value/cost of this lure until I saw the sticker on the package. It was $15.99! And that was 3 years ago. Wingshooter1002 bought one a couple of months ago because I often praise my Rico and I think he paid around $22 for his! Ehh, it produces, and my daughter and her friend can catch bass on it easily enough.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 2, 2007)

just lost mine last night a kaweah. rats.!


----------

